# Feb 2010 Snow Photos



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Here are some photos I took durning the the Snow.

Here are some were getting ready for the snow, then it started to snow


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Got to bring all the fun toys out for this snow!


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Some more of the skid, and .... Look I got out of my trucks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That just looks wet and heavy !


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good Clap to bad we didnt get any of me down there.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Pamida! Didn't know too many of those still existed.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Advantage;994781 said:


> Pamida! Didn't know too many of those still existed.


LOL There still a few around these parts.

There like a walmart in my town LOL


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

I have a Pamida that I do also, have been doing it for the past 5 years. I don't know why they are still in business though because its never busy. I hope you get paid alot faster then I do !!!


----------

